# Which Player Is The Best For Hp Touchpad (Cm)



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Share your experience please... (Mobo, MX, Dice, BsPlayer etc...)


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

Currently using MX. Works great and I love the gestures to control volume, Ff/rw n brightness control. So far working with all the avi file I have tried.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

willtan said:


> Currently using MX. Works great and I love the gestures to control volume, Ff/rw n brightness control. So far working with all the avi file I have tried.


ever tried mkv file?


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

tusman said:


> ever tried mkv file?


Sorry unfortunately no. I'll give it a try n report back in this thread.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am looking for a video player that let's me stream my 720p mkv's over my LAN at home. I can use ES File Explorer to find my shared directories. Then when you choose the file, you get the option of what player to open with. I have a tried a bunch, but Moboplayer does well with bringing up embedded mkv subtitles. But, Moboplayer can't keep up with 720p files. I tried loading up some ARM7 codecs from the market, but no luck. Actually, does anyone know which of the ARM7 codecs is the right one for our Touchpads on CM7? MX Player and BS Player also have these codecs which may or may not help.


----------



## talynone (Oct 25, 2011)

*Qloud Media* (free version also available, ad supported) (Use 3072 bitrate for good quality on the TouchPad on a LAN)
Lightweight/simple to use server
Supports multiple MKV audio tracks (choose before video playback)
Works with every video I've thrown at it
Remembers last folder browsed
Remembers last video location
Works with MKV embedded subtitles and SRT subtitles
Video quality is very good at higher bitrates. Bitrates are customizable
Very stable over low bandwidth 3G, streamed an entire 1080p movie over a shitty Sprint connection that topped out at 350 k/b (player set for 250/kb streaming) with no problem.
Includes photo and mp3 streaming, both work great
Has a weird quirk that requires you to press the "play" button after using the seek bar on the video client.
Ability to setup multiple users/allowable shared folders
Only requires one TCP port forward for direct remote connection
Server component available only for Windows


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

talynone said:


> *Qloud Media* (free version also available, ad supported) (Use 3072 bitrate for good quality on the TouchPad on a LAN)


Can i use this player for the file at the Touchpad or only LAN media player?


----------



## Chikkensoop (Oct 13, 2011)

tusman said:


> ever tried mkv file?


I've used MX player with 720p mkvs, sometimes have to switch between hardware or software(fast) decoding but it works really well. What I will say is you have to give it plenty of time to buffer after you start playing, can sometimes take as long as 30-40 seconds to start.


----------



## talynone (Oct 25, 2011)

tusman said:


> Can i use this player for the file at the Touchpad or only LAN media player?


it's a streaming transcode so only via LAN/WAN access.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I love Qloud. But I have to drop quality to 1280 bitrate to stream well. And it frustrating, the hit on quality. When you stream a movie using something like Moboplayer or MX player, with software decoding, it looks sweet on the screen...but it's choppy.

What I don't get.....I can stream a movie to my laptop over my LAN, 720p or even 1080p, and the laptop with a dual core 1.8GHz can decode perfectly.

The Touchpad is overclocked to a dual core 1.7Ghz, but software decoding doesn't work very well. Why the drastic difference?


----------



## relayer35 (Oct 20, 2011)

Chikkensoop said:


> I've used MX player with 720p mkvs, sometimes have to switch between hardware or software(fast) decoding but it works really well. What I will say is you have to give it plenty of time to buffer after you start playing, can sometimes take as long as 30-40 seconds to start.


I can't get Hardware to load at all. It never seems to load the movie. Video playback has been my biggest issue so far. I also want to play back 720p MKV's stored on my local network. Obviously, launching them from ES File Manager over the LAN using MX Player would be ideal, but transcoding on the fly works too. I just haven't found anything that can play them back smoothly. The closest I've come is an app called EMIT, and transcoding to them to a smaller 600 bitrate and 640 width, but even at that rate they play choppy (though watchable). EMIT has an iOS app and I can stream to an iPad at three times the bitrate and it's smooth as silk. I've tried VLC-shares too, which was a pain to set up, but it plays back with green blotches and artifacts, unless I change the transcoding from one of the default Android presets, but then I get no sound. Under WebOS I used Kalem and it worked great, smooth as silk, so it should be possible.

The only video that seems to play back smooth is YouTube videos through the app. In line streams on web pages are choppy too. If anyone knows how to get MX Player working with Hardware, I'd love to hear how they did it..


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

I am using MX player on my Touchpad for local files. MKV files working only software mod. But avi files working both (software-hardware) Which mod is battery saver? Software or Hardware?


----------



## Chikkensoop (Oct 13, 2011)

I failed to mention in my post that I'm using MX to play back 720p mkvs from a network share. I use cifsmanager to mount my network share to a folder on the touchpad and then use ES file explorer to open the files and choose MX player for playback. Most 'scene' releases of 720p mkv files tend to have to be played used software(fast) decoder, sometimes they can start playing blocky or distorted but I find it sorts itself out pretty quickly.

To be honest, performance while overclocked to 1.7ghz is good enough that I would consider switching to use software(fast) decoding permanently with mkv files.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course it's Dice player (the best video soft for Android), sometimes I can play a full HD video flawlessly in Alpha 2.1 by loading file with File manager (it's weird)


----------



## cyberden (Oct 15, 2011)

hakkinen said:


> Of course it's Dice player (the best video soft for Android), sometimes I can play a full HD video flawlessly in Alpha 2.1 by loading file with File manager (it's weird)


How do you get it to work? I just installed the triad version, tried it once and it seemed to work great. I was very happy but when I wanted to try again the only thing I got was black screen. Event for standard avi videos, only black screen with sound. Any idea of what might cause that?


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

now I am using MX,it can soft play 1080P and 720PMKV


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am trying to stream over my LAN with MX Player, 720p movies, with fast software decoding. My TP is overclocked to 1.7GHz. It looks sweet, but it's just a tad too choppy to be worthwhile. So far my best streaming with my TP is using Splashtop HD with WebOS.


----------

